# Radio RA2, or ???



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

So I have a job where an (not exactly) "elderly" couple need control of lights over their bed and in the MBR. I suggested a table top controller at each night stand for the recessed and nearby hanging lamps. I wired the switch legs to a box in the closet. 
I know the RA2 system would work real nice, but is it overkill? I have never installed this system before but have seen it in action. I REALLY like it's potential, but if this is the only thing I will be doing for these folks is it too much?

Any other suggestions?

The scene is two low-volt recessed, one over each side of the bed (switched separately), and two hanging lights over the nightstands switched together.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I wired the switch legs to a box in the closet.


Why didn't you wire the switchlegs to 3 ways at the nightstands?

IMO, RA is the easiest product out there for the not so elderly (like myself) to operate.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Why didn't you wire the switchlegs to 3 ways at the nightstands?


On one side it is all windows, and he really likes the idea of desk top controllers.

I'd love to sell him on the idea of controlling other things in the house, like outside security lights.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A cheaper way would be Maestro, especially if they have a programmable remote they use for their TV's, it'll do the lights too.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'd love to sell him on the idea of controlling other things in the house, like outside security lights.


As your well aware, RA is easily expandable. Cha-ching.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The Clapper ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> So I have a job where an (not exactly) "elderly" couple need control of lights over their bed and in the MBR. I suggested a table top controller at each night stand for the recessed and nearby hanging lamps. I wired the switch legs to a box in the closet.
> I know the RA2 system would work real nice, but is it overkill? I have never installed this system before but have seen it in action. I REALLY like it's potential, but if this is the only thing I will be doing for these folks is it too much?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> ...


The RA system can be controlled from their iphone or droid so if they already use that stuff it will make it easier to make the sale..:thumbup:

http://www.lightinghomes.com/6.htm


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A cheaper way would be Maestro, especially if they have a programmable remote they use for their TV's, it'll do the lights too.


I wasn't aware that the Maestro series was controllable like that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The thing I didn't like seeing was that once the RA2 system was programmed by PC it could not be changed unless by PC. And to have network control it has to be programmed by PC.
Anyone familiar with this?

I'd also like to integrate this into my own home.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A very simple system I have installed is Aurora by Lutron. It comes with 6 switches a table top controller and a hand held remote. If you have 3 ways then install one switch and the other stays a regular 3 way. It is a great option in some cases.

The handheld remote is great to use for floods when you come home at night.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> A very simple system I have installed is Aurora by Lutron. It comes with 6 switches a table top controller and a hand held remote. If you have 3 ways then install one switch and the other stays a regular 3 way. It is a great option in some cases.
> 
> The handheld remote is great to use for floods when you come home at night.



I sell the same system. Customers like being able to turn their lights on from the car before they come inside.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice stuff*

http://www.lutron.com/Products/WholeHomeSystems/AuroRA/Pages/Overview.aspx


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That AuroRa looks like the perfect solution! Not too complex yet will do everything I need and more. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> So I have a job where an (not exactly) "elderly" couple need control of lights over their bed and in the MBR. I suggested a table top controller at each night stand for the recessed and nearby hanging lamps. I wired the switch legs to a box in the closet.
> I know the RA2 system would work real nice, but is it overkill? I have never installed this system before but have seen it in action. I REALLY like it's potential, but if this is the only thing I will be doing for these folks is it too much?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> ...


Pete
Might be an idea to pop over to Cocoontech (U.S. Home Automation Forum)...Im sure several of them are using Radio RA systems as well as other gear such as UPB etc....
http://www.cocoontech.com/forums/

HTH
Frank


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I have used the Maestro wireless on several jobs with very good results. The remote control can sit next to the bed. Just change the switch out. Specs say it works up to 35' away but I have on two occasions put one in that work at close to 100'.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voyager said:


> I have used the Maestro wireless on several jobs with very good results. The remote control can sit next to the bed. Just change the switch out. Specs say it works up to 35' away but I have on two occasions put one in that work at close to 100'.


Yep, and a good programmable remote can take the place of the one it comes with. Sit down at your couch, pick up one remote, turn on tv, turn on satellite, and dim the lights.


----------



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The thing I didn't like seeing was that once the RA2 system was programmed by PC it could not be changed unless by PC. And to have network control it has to be programmed by PC.
> Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> I'd also like to integrate this into my own home.


 
Personally I like the PC side of the programming. You can always see what your levels and buttons are. I am currently installing 4 grafik eye controllers and there is not a PC option for programming and I hate that. 

I have only installed Three Ra 2 systems but I love them. I have it in my house. I recently installed their new stat and VPN network router for remote access to my system. :thumbup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yep, and a good programmable remote can take the place of the one it comes with. Sit down at your couch, pick up one remote, turn on tv, turn on satellite, and dim the lights.


Except that the maestros will both turn on at the same, which defeats the purpose of having the cans switched separately. The field of view on the ir receiver is too wide, and they will both receive the signal. That is, IF, they were mounted by the bed. BUT, he said the switches are in a closet, which means no line of sight. So, how did you plan on the maestros working??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> Except that the maestros will both turn on at the same, which defeats the purpose of having the cans switched separately. The field of view on the ir receiver is too wide, and they will both receive the signal. That is, IF, they were mounted by the bed. BUT, he said the switches are in a closet, which means no line of sight. So, how did you plan on the maestros working??


 
The frequency can be changed for each light, but line of sight is needed unless you go with an RF remote


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The frequency can be changed for each light, but line of sight is needed unless you go with an RF remote


Maestros are IR, how do you change the frequency??


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The Clapper ?


Beat me to it.:jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK guys, it is coming time to order and install this. 
I was just reading through the AuroRa installation sheet and see that you can only dim to the preset slider level or full on. I do NOT like this as I put all the switches in a closet and they will be controlling from the table top and remote only. I want them to have full dimming from the remotes.

Any other suggestions, or is it RadioRa for me? I guess I have to look into the Maestro system as well, although if that is IR it won't work either.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you look at Lutron Spacer System??

http://www.lutron.com/Products/SingleRoomControls/SpacerSystem/Pages/Applications.aspx

It's ir but there are ways to deal with that. IR repeaters and such. Also you can use a wall mount remote switch located line of sight to where you could point the IR remote. The actual dimmers can be located wherever you want.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Pete- Lutron has an excellent tech support and I use them often- 24/7 . They can help you with this. I am sure they have something and certainly radio ra will work.

Tech Support 1.800.523.9466 (24/7)


----------

